# GFCI 2 Pole Sauna ??



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Why would you need a GFCI 2 Pole Breaker for a Sauna Circuit??


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

interesting question. I don't believe in sweden that they call them GFCI's homeboy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

'Cause the Swedish Bikini Team that referred you doesn't want one.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> interesting question. I don't believe in sweden that they call them GFCI's homeboy.


I noticed that as well but Dennis told me I have to play nice. :laughing:


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2010)

*Location*

Actually, I live in Kentucky. So, I'm a Swedish *******. 

But, seriously. I don't see any difference between a Sauna and a Hot Tub. Only one has motor and heaters. Seems to me both enclosures are insulated (Wood v.s. Fiberglass). What is difference between Spa and Sauna??


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

read article 680 carefully. all is explained there.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Sven said:


> Actually, I live in Kentucky. So, I'm a Swedish *******.
> 
> But, seriously. I don't see any difference between a Sauna and a Hot Tub. Only one has motor and heaters. Seems to me both enclosures are insulated (Wood v.s. Fiberglass). What is difference between Spa and Sauna??


Well unless something has changed usually one is a wood room filled with hot, dry non-conductive gases and the other is a big pan filled with conductive fluid.


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2010)

*Manuals*

I just looked at 6 manuals. 3 said GFCI needed, 3 no GFCI needed. All U.S. made. I looked at 4 local AHJ requirments. 2 - GFCI, 1- No GFCI 

Why the difference then?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

We all know that gfcis are safer, why not just install it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> We all know that gfcis are safer, why not just install it?


Well $80.00 may be a good reason.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sven said:


> ....... I looked at 4 local AHJ requirments. ..........



*4* AHJs? I don't think so.:no:


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2010)

*Gfci*

I really could care less about the money. I was planning on installing one. The manual specifically says DO NOT install a GFCI Breaker. I still can't find it in 2008 Book. Anyone know what page? Just wanna know if it's code or not, that's all. It is or it isn't.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sven said:


> I just looked at 6 manuals. 3 said GFCI needed, 3 no GFCI needed. All U.S. made. I looked at 4 local AHJ requirments. 2 - GFCI, 1- No GFCI
> 
> Why the difference then?


Sven, what are you trying to accomplish? If the instruction call for a GFCI then you need one. 

Are some of the sauna wet as opposed to dry? Not sure why a GFCI would be required but sometimes manufacturers do everything to cover their butts.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sven said:


> I really could care less about the money. I was planning on installing one. The manual specifically says DO NOT install a GFCI Breaker. I still can't find it in 2008 Book. Anyone know what page? Just wanna know if it's code or not, that's all. It is or it isn't.


It is not in the code book.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not sure why a GFCI would be required but sometimes manufacturers do everything to cver their butts.


I think that explains it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well $80.00 may be a good reason.


That is expensive but I believe that I would at least inform the owner of the additional safety factor and let them make the choice.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> That is expensive but I believe that I would at least inform the owner of the additional safety factor and let them make the choice.


I don't see why you think there is danger in a sauna. With your thinking then we should GFCI and AFCI everything in the house cause it is safer. There can be situations where GFCI protection may not offer any more safety than a regular breaker.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't see why you think there is danger in a sauna. With your thinking then we should GFCI and AFCI everything in the house cause it is safer. There can be situations where GFCI protection may not offer any more safety than a regular breaker.


 

NAME ONE!

Just kidding. I agree Riv does want to arc and gfi everything. Not to mention his views on ground rods and lightning.
To bad I don't bid against him.....I would always be lower:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't see why you think there is danger in a sauna. With your thinking then we should GFCI and AFCI everything in the house cause it is safer. There can be situations where GFCI protection may not offer any more safety than a regular breaker.


My thinking is just that I know that the NEC is just the minimum requirement. And just because the sauna may only have resistive heat for the ambient and a light in the ceiling and a switch on the wall and people sometimes fall asleep in them what is the difference between that and a bedroom? I'd rather err on the side of safety.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> My thinking is just that I know that the NEC is just the minimum requirement. And just because the sauna may only have resistive heat for the ambient and a light in the ceiling and a switch on the wall and people sometimes fall asleep in them what is the difference between that and a bedroom? I'd rather err on the side of safety.


Man, you are f'n whacked out.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Nola don't keep it bottled up let it out. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Nola don't keep it bottled up let it out. :laughing:


 


It seems like Nola has "Post Katrina or Current Oil crisis" agression lately.:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Man, you are f'n whacked out.


I try to keep a relatively good disposition here. I know that there are differences of opinion on this forum and that is what makes it great. Some who can't give a decent response resort to this type of post...Not I. However your avatar area says most of it anyway...HACK CITY.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you clowns even know what a sauna is? :laughing:


Hint: it is not even remotely related to a hot tub or pool or anything else that would be found in 680. So of course, there is nothing regarding a sauna there.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Do you clowns even know what a sauna is? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Hint: it is not even remotely related to a hot tub or pool or anything else that would be found in 680. So of course, there is nothing regarding a sauna there.


I do. The last one I was in was about 12 feet from the hot tub and in the sauna was a lot of cold beer.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I do. The last one I was in was about 12 feet from the hot tub and in the sauna was a lot of cold beer.


Was there a lot of sausage as well? :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Was there a lot of sausage as well? :laughing:


Everyone brought their own rod to drive but even I am not that safe.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope the beer coolers were on tables. I wouldn't want to have to bend over to grab a beer in the sauna.:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I hope the beer coolers were on tables. I wouldn't want to have to bend over to grab a beer in the sauna.:laughing:


Well, at one point a guy asked if anyone wanted a long neck. I declined.:001_huh:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Well, at one point a guy asked if anyone wanted a long neck. I declined.:001_huh:


 
Does this mean you would of accepted a regular size "neck"?:jester::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Does this mean you would of accepted a regular size "neck"?:jester::laughing:


Not willingly.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Not willingly.


 


:lol::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :lol::laughing:


Most electricians don't realize that those saunas can be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2010)

*Follow up*

We finally did trim out. We did NOT put in a GFCI per manufacturer and head inspector said we did not need one as well. 

Sven


----------

